

Brain 'entanglement' could explain memories - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18371-brain-entanglement-could-explain-memories.html

======
michael_nielsen
Just to warn potential readers: this article has nothing to do with quantum
entanglement. It's linkbait for the title, something that's not surprising
coming from New Scientist. Entanglement is used briefly as an analogy in the
article, and not a very good one at that --- the interesting thing about
quantum entanglement is that it allows stronger-than-classical correlations
(Bell inequalities), but there is nothing in this article to suggest anything
like that is going on in the brain. The original research, which is about a
kind of phase locking going on between different parts of the brain, does
sound interesting.

------
yannis
I am really sorry to see New Scientist behind a paywall. There is little point
in posting articles that are behind paywalls on a site like HN.

~~~
ca98am79
sorry, the full article is coming up for me and I'm not a subscriber

~~~
russell
Try reading more articles. Eventually you will get the request for
registration.

------
adrianwaj
"they analysed neuronal activity using _arrays of electrodes implanted in the
brains of two awake macaque monkeys_ "

Fantastic for the monkeys. What happened with them afterward?

